# Anybody own a bass boat here? Trolling motor help!



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I got a older 16 foot fiberglass bass boat I use all the time to go fishing near my house. Where I fish there is no gas engines allowed, its is a gated community about 45 minutes from my house. There are over 100 lakes.

All I can use are my trolling motors and I have a question for people that are fishermen. I am looking to upgrade the wire going from my battery bank to my front trolling motor. In there right now is some wimpy 12 guage I think, its tiny. I want to upgrade it, or atleast I think I need to. I dont know what type of connectors people use when using larger guage wire. I have a motorguide 56lbs 24 volt motor up front that is foot controlled that the thin wire runs to. The male and female plug only can take like 10-12 guage wire, but Motorguide recommends atleast 6 guage. What are you using?

I run dual 36lbs thrusts on the rear for scooting across the lake to get to my point, but those connect directly to my other batteries.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Use 4ga or 6ga for the whole run, then put a very short (thinking <2") section of 10ga wire in right before the connector. Try to marry the two disparate sized wires as best you can. Think of it as your very own "fusable link"


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I have found these types of connectors, http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190375850971&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

Marinco ConnectPro Plug/Receptacle Kit

, but what I was wondering is how poeple use these (this is whats on there now) but with bigger wires. I think I might just have to bypass that part as the area where it mounts is to small for a bigger conenctor.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Your first link doesn't work for me. The second link says it takes 8ga wire. So maybe just shave down a 6ga wire? That is a pretty slick connector though, so I could see why you would want to utilize it if you already have it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd do 6g at least. If you ever decide to replace that Motorguide Minn Kota makes a 24v that does something like 95lbs of thrust. That's what's going on mine when the time comes


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I was looking at the bigger ones, but what I am gonna get eventually is the E-Drive by Minnkota, but they are like2 or 3 grand. I have one on my pontoon boat down there and man they scoot. They rated them in HP nor lbs, I think its like 11 or 13 horsepower, that will go on the back and hook up to my steering wheel

The 54 serves me well for just trolling when fishing. I just want faster for cruising across the lake, some are acouple miles long


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Is that the one that will keep you in a certain depth of water so you don't have to look down at the depth every 10 seconds?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I am not sure about that, I wouldnt doubt it for the price, trolling motors in general are pretty expensive. I was eyeing out one of the wireless ones before, but just couldnt bring myself to shell out a grand for it. After all I paid $400 for my 16 foot bass boat with trailer from my buddy, the outboard gas motor is worth more than what he sold the whole thing to me for.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

What kind of boat is it and what kind of motor is on it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Cajun is the name on the boat, we call it the ragin cajun, my buddy had owned it for about 6-8 years before I bought it. This looks pretty much exactly like my boat but mine has 2 windscreens instead of just 1 on the driver side and mine is grey and white.

1989 Cajun 17 For Sale In Andover, Kansas - BoatTrader.com

The outboard is a Mercury 25or50 hp one, its wasnt the original one that came with the boat new. I dont even have the outboard hooked up nor is the boat title or licensed properly. I plan on just keeping it out where it is at. The motor is still at my buddies house. You can not even bring in a gas motor at this place so we took the outboard off when my buddy still owned it to use out at my place acouple times. I got tired a trailing it back and forth so I just bought it from him.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

94VG30DE said:


> Your first link doesn't work for me. The second link says it takes 8ga wire. So maybe just shave down a 6ga wire? That is a pretty slick connector though, so I could see why you would want to utilize it if you already have it.


These type are what I was talking about. I was trying to retain that plug, but will prob just use these ones for it. Prob step up to 4 guage wire I guess


SC23005R8 - ANDERSON CONNECTOR SB50 - 8 AWG CONTACTS : eBay Motors (item 370301975969 end time Apr-03-10 22:28:45 PDT)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Cajun is a solid boat. Being 16' long it's rated for something like a 75 or 90hp? Probably came with an 85hp.


----------



## camojoe (Jan 23, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I have found these types of connectors, ANDERSON STYLE 6 OR 8 GAUGE POWER QUICK DISCONNECT - eBay (item 190375850971 end time Mar-09-10 14:37:04 PST)
> 
> Marinco ConnectPro Plug/Receptacle Kit
> 
> , but what I was wondering is how poeple use these (this is whats on there now) but with bigger wires. I think I might just have to bypass that part as the area where it mounts is to small for a bigger conenctor.



Here is the 6 GA adapter for your plug $23.99

West Marine: ConnectPro Trolling Motor Plug & Receptacle Product Display

Coat your plug(inside) with vaseline for some cheap insurance against corrosion


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> These type are what I was talking about. I was trying to retain that plug, but will prob just use these ones for it. Prob step up to 4 guage wire I guess
> 
> 
> SC23005R8 - ANDERSON CONNECTOR SB50 - 8 AWG CONTACTS : eBay Motors (item 370301975969 end time Apr-03-10 22:28:45 PDT)


Be careful, you step up a connector size when you jump from 6ga to 4 ga. The contacts for 6/8 ga fit in one body, and the 4/2/ 1/0 fit in the next body size up. (For the Anderson breakaway power connectors you posted above). I'm just you know this, but just extra info for those playing the home game.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

The link for those was when I was gonna use 8 guage, but I think I might just use 4.

Now I need some new batteries. Does anybody foresee a problem if I went with 4 smaller batteries hooked up like this

4 batteries total to make 24 volt
2 sets in parallel so each one is 12 volts
then those 2 "banks" in series for 24 volts

Is that possible? Big batteries are expensive as you all know. So if that way up top works I could get 4 smaller ones for alittle less than 2 big ones and have a good amount more capacity


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Make sure U have a cell phone and some oars.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> Make sure U have a cell phone and some oars.


Ever tried to paddle in? You're best off using the phone to find someone nice enough to tow you. I know this from experience.


----------



## camojoe (Jan 23, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> The link for those was when I was gonna use 8 guage, but I think I might just use 4.
> 
> You don't need 4 GA wire for your application. The link I provided will allow you to use your existing plug with 6 GA wire which is all you will ever need for your boat.
> 
> More info on batteries please


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

As for batteries the big yellow Neverstart MAXX deepcycles wallyworld sells are really good. The cheap black ones that the previous owner put in my rig (a year old) aren't worth what little space they take up. I have no problem using a cheap battery that doesn't weigh anything for cranking but when it comes to trolling batteries you really shouldn't skimp because you never know when you're going to need that extra 80% of charge you normally never use on the average trip


----------

